# Possibly pregnant swordtail.



## irish53669 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have both a male and a female swordtail. Lately I've noticed that the females belly has been bulging out and I'm wondering if she might be pregnant. I really don't know much about breeding so I'm not sure.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

If you have a male and a female sword in the same tank, she's probably pregnant. They are prolific breeders!


----------

